# R.I.P



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

R.I.P Big guy









View attachment 187965


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

That's the shits AK. Do you know what happened?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Plowboy said:


> That's the shits AK. Do you know what happened?


Nah-
Happened in my 500 gal-He looks fine but I suspect that he died yesterday sometime......Lucky I went to take pics of the tank today other wise I would not have seen it for a few days.......


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

it was probably just old age. everyone knows AK takes care of his fish. With something achieving that size it was likely natural causes. RIP sorry for the loss.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry for your loss AK but look at the bright side, you dont have to clean up after that shitting machine anymore


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That pleco was a beast so it had to be old age. R.I.P big guy.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Sorry for the loss...Looks like he was around 15-16" thats how big my old pleco was too before he croaked


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

damn. thats a real shame man. sorry for your loss

nd i have to agree with AS. probably old age. we know you take care of your fish real well


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks guys......











the_w8 said:


> Sorry for the loss...Looks like he was around 15-16" thats how big my old pleco was too before he croaked


Your pretty good on eyeballin sizes.....









A bit bigger though.......


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

That really does suck AK, i'm sorry to hear. sh*t happens, he was a beaut for sure









May he rest in peace...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

RIP!

I wonder how fishy heaven is


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

What you going to do to him? Is there a way to preserve such a thing?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

SpecialEffect said:


> What you going to do to him? Is there a way to preserve such a thing?


He is sitting out in a snow bank at the moment....He died two days before..No saving it for anything other than bones to re-create or glue together-But still then very hard/time consumeing task....


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

AKSkirmish said:


> What you going to do to him? Is there a way to preserve such a thing?


He is sitting out in a snow bank at the moment....He died two days before..No saving it for anything other than bones to re-create or glue together-But still then very hard/time consumeing task....
[/quote]

Snow bank? where yah live that theres snow? (well it is almost december, but here in quebec, still no snow)

I hope he's hidden or something... dont want anything comming and eating him!


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

dang i had one like that just up and died


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

SpecialEffect said:


> What you going to do to him? Is there a way to preserve such a thing?


He is sitting out in a snow bank at the moment....He died two days before..No saving it for anything other than bones to re-create or glue together-But still then very hard/time consumeing task....
[/quote]

Snow bank? where yah live that theres snow? (well it is almost december, but here in quebec, still no snow)

I hope he's hidden or something... dont want anything comming and eating him!
[/quote]

Alaska.....


----------

